# Terrence J Cook?



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Does anyone know of the whereabouts or know of Terry J cook PLEASE? I am trying to get hold of him urgently... an e-mail or phone number would be great. Thanks everso


----------



## sixxx (Sep 9, 2007)

ahhh,mr cook,steroid powder scammer who goes by the name propept, [email protected]

tel-07900696434

scamming *******


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

sixxx said:


> ahhh,mr cook,steroid powder scammer who goes by the name propept, [email protected]
> 
> tel-07900696434
> 
> scamming *******


 Yes, thats the chap!

i never forget a friend! i will be catching up with him soon. :whistling:


----------



## sixxx (Sep 9, 2007)

please give him my regards!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

you sure that's his real name...


----------



## sixxx (Sep 9, 2007)

Robsta said:


> you sure that's his real name...


its the name his natwest bank account is in!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

can't you use that website...erm forgot what it's called now, but you can find where people live on it....is it 192.com or something


----------



## sixxx (Sep 9, 2007)

Robsta said:


> can't you use that website...erm forgot what it's called now, but you can find where people live on it....is it 192.com or something


 i believe he is in the bolton area,hope he gets what is coming to him!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I know it's not nice, but there are scammers out there.....it's a fact and people should be wary of buying over the net....


----------



## sixxx (Sep 9, 2007)

Robsta said:


> I know it's not nice, but there are scammers out there.....it's a fact and people should be wary of buying over the net....


yes,but this guy is something else,phone calls references,pictures very convincing,had me over and im pretty wise to a scam,beware anyone who comes across this guy!


----------



## D-TROPIN (May 13, 2008)

sixx pm me....


----------



## sixxx (Sep 9, 2007)

D-TROPIN said:


> sixx pm me....


what can i do for you my friend? pm me!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

This guy is gonna get whats coming to him BIG TIME!!

Looks like he has screwed over fellow bodybuilders...Mad C**t. Doesnt know who he's upset!

Very convincing act..supported with pictures, pricelists, phone number, knows his stuff, out of stock on various products etc...all looks very genuine.

Shafted me and i am now hunting him! i know a few people!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

R.I.P Mr Cook...Lol. Yeah as Robsta stated above, be very weary of buying AAS of the internet, there are loads of scamming ****s out there, you would of thought they would sort out decent gear due to returning customers etc. Anyways good luck in hunting him down.


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

Let us know how your "Meeting" with mr cook goes :thumb:


----------



## D-TROPIN (May 13, 2008)

she-ra pm me regarding this.........


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

D-TROPIN said:


> she-ra pm me regarding this.........


 i would, if i knew how lol? not sure how to pm.


----------



## D-TROPIN (May 13, 2008)

think you have to post a certain amount of post first mate,

hit me up as soon as

i may be able to help you.....


----------



## sixxx (Sep 9, 2007)

on 192 terrrence j cook from bolton is registered as dead!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

sixxx said:


> on 192 terrrence j cook from bolton is registered as dead!


 hello sixxx,

sounds like he has used this dead mans info and set up a bank account in his name. probably has a whole line of mobile phones on pay as you go. sets up a load of people who would give him plenty of business without having to rip them off. gets the money all coordinated and sent via wu, or bank and then throws phone away, starts a new email, and starts over again.

he thinks hes clever. if i were in his shoes i would also be getting slightly worried! cant get away with this sort of thing for very long before it backfires. play with fire!! the dirt will always come out as time goes by and no one forgets being mugged off!

sixxx, when did you pay for propepts to send stuff? probably same date as me and all the others who got stung this time.


----------



## sixxx (Sep 9, 2007)

i put the funds in monday,by wednesday i knew id been had no reply to emails,got done for £600 could of been worse but still a massive liberty,i hope you find him,did the number i give ring did he answer?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

i think, if you/we/anyone were to order a small amount to start with, to test the water. He would have sent. however when the big order comes in after thinking all is good, the stitch up happens.

i lost a lot of money also 2 weeks ago..the phone number is changed and then no trace of him.


----------



## sixxx (Sep 9, 2007)

first time ive been scammed and the last,i cant believe how convincing on the phone he was,build trust and all this,very very good liar,but there is only so long one can do this before it comes back to bite,i bet he has done some dangerous men out of money,the type not to sit back and take it,his email is stil active,i got it from tradekey site he is still on there.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

sixxx said:


> first time ive been scammed and the last,i cant believe how convincing on the phone he was,build trust and all this,very very good liar,but there is only so long one can do this before it comes back to bite,i bet he has done some dangerous men out of money,the type not to sit back and take it,his email is stil active,i got it from tradekey site he is still on there.


 Ah!! Tradekey are investigating him!, register a complaint with them as i have done. i am sure it will give tradekey more pieces to their jigsaw. the more people report this stuff to them the more information they have to act. he will get caught for frauding etc..and then.........


----------



## D-TROPIN (May 13, 2008)

he will get what is comin to him .......


----------



## sixxx (Sep 9, 2007)

hi mate,got your pm,yes i would be interested in your proposal,what u got in mind,do you know his whereabouts?


----------



## sixxx (Sep 9, 2007)

im in london as well mate wapping area are you near?


----------



## D-TROPIN (May 13, 2008)

Lets keep this off the forum and on pm or msn....


----------



## sixxx (Sep 9, 2007)

[email protected]


----------



## nolotil (Oct 18, 2004)

The website was registered in the name of Phil Ryan aka ukboss. His latest one anyway www.uk-steroids.co.uk/.

Also ran

muscle-talk.info

musclechat.info

pumping-iron.info

uk-muscle.info

And pictures!

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=354363


----------



## nolotil (Oct 18, 2004)

His address is in S****horpe by the way.


----------



## nolotil (Oct 18, 2004)

Here is his new email [email protected] or [email protected] and website http://www.musclefreaks.co.uk


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Hello Nolotil,

Thanks for your help..

if you have any more info on Terrence J Cook pm me please, i have a lot of info now and more info the better, wont be long before he recieves a visit from some old friends.

Thankyou.

She-Ra


----------



## nolotil (Oct 18, 2004)

I cant pm on here for some reason?.

I have his full address if you leave an email addy for me.


----------



## clubraver28 (Feb 6, 2008)

nolotil said:


> Here is his new email [email protected] or [email protected] and website http://www.musclefreaks.co.uk


hey guys

MF is owned by cay not phil ryan anymore,phil sold to cay a few years ago and me and cay have had lots of problems with this guy his site uksteroids got shut down by the hosting guy cause of all the sh*t he was giving him not to mention all the guys phil aka ukboss has ripped off,he has scammed a guy called powerranger for 20k and also the real phrophet was looking for him also along with lots an lots of other guys

phil was living in scunny but im told hes done a runner

cheers

club


----------



## nolotil (Oct 18, 2004)

clubraver28 said:


> hey guys
> 
> MF is owned by cay not phil ryan anymore,phil sold to cay a few years ago and me and cay have had lots of problems with this guy his site uksteroids got shut down by the hosting guy cause of all the sh*t he was giving him not to mention all the guys phil aka ukboss has ripped off,he has scammed a guy called powerranger for 20k and also the real phrophet was looking for him also along with lots an lots of other guys
> 
> ...


Bit of a smokescreen going on here


----------



## clubraver28 (Feb 6, 2008)

nolotil said:


> Bit of a smokescreen going on here


explain please??

club


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

clubraver28 said:


> hey guys
> 
> MF is owned by cay not phil ryan anymore,phil sold to cay a few years ago and me and cay have had lots of problems with this guy his site uksteroids got shut down by the hosting guy cause of all the sh*t he was giving him not to mention all the guys phil aka ukboss has ripped off,he has scammed a guy called powerranger for 20k and also the real phrophet was looking for him also along with lots an lots of other guys
> 
> ...


I remember this...Poweranger is a good guy, and if I remember right it was for a load of GH....


----------



## Caymen (Aug 2, 2006)

edit


----------



## nolotil (Oct 18, 2004)

She-Ra said:


> i think, if you/we/anyone were to order a small amount to start with, to test the water. He would have sent. however when the big order comes in after thinking all is good, the stitch up happens.
> 
> i lost a lot of money also 2 weeks ago..the phone number is changed and then no trace of him.


When did you get scammed?, about what date?


----------



## nolotil (Oct 18, 2004)

Caymen said:


> Hi guys im caymen from musclefreaks.co.uk
> 
> Ive only just been made aware of this thread so i thought id come and explain what has been going on.
> 
> ...


How long did this guy have control of the email for?


----------



## samurai (Dec 29, 2008)

*****************


----------



## nolotil (Oct 18, 2004)

Maybe some of his friends know where he is?. Especially his window fitter!.

http://musclefreaks.spaces.live.com/


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

samurai said:


> I have been scammed by Phil Ryan also, his details are all over the web and there is alot of info about him on other sites.
> 
> He has alot of people, I mean ALOT looking for him so im surprised hes still scamming, he really needs to be stopped asap, biggest piece of scum ever.
> 
> ...


your pm's won't work mate....


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Caymen said:


> Hi guys im caymen from musclefreaks.co.uk
> 
> Ive only just been made aware of this thread so i thought id come and explain what has been going on.
> 
> ...


hello Cay,

its a shame i cant pm you until you have more hits.

i am building up a load of knowledge on this guy. pm me when you can. i dont want to display my email address online...eyes everywhere lol!

she-ra.


----------



## Caymen (Aug 2, 2006)

edit


----------



## sixxx (Sep 9, 2007)

so who is terry cook,im confused?


----------



## nolotil (Oct 18, 2004)

Terence Cook is the name of the bank account he asks you to pay into.

shaun brown is the name he uses for western union.


----------



## D-TROPIN (May 13, 2008)

nolotil ,She -Ra please pm me regarding this...this scum bag cleaned me out....or e-mail [email protected](that includes anyone with any info)

perhaps we can compare notes....

so tj cook is not his real name then its phil ryan?

wow im confused!!!


----------



## D-TROPIN (May 13, 2008)

cayman can you exlain somethin...why then did pro pept update his own profile after a period of 2 weeks with new pictures of gear that he had sent me via mobile.....

are you saying pro pept was legit and then someone stole/gave his e-mail address or did he set the whole trade key account up with a stolen e-mail account?


----------



## Caymen (Aug 2, 2006)

edit


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Thankyou for that Caymen.


----------



## D-TROPIN (May 13, 2008)

ok thanks for clearing that up but it doesnt make sense

can you pm me or send me details of where i can contact the real pro pept and then go from there

Thanks


----------



## Caymen (Aug 2, 2006)

edit


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

This guy Phil Ryan is a complete scumbag! he has no respect or values for anyone except himself...very greedy and without morals. Would pimp his own kids out given half the chance, a complete peice of ****!


----------



## juicemasterdk (Jan 3, 2009)

I am the Powerrangers guy. I would do Anything to find Phil Ryan if possible..


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

breaks my heart a little to read all of this

i have absolutely no association with all the guys mentioned but all i can say is Karma is a good thing

people will get what they dish out!

p.s Caymen, you did the right thing mate!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Sad, I remember this dude from musclefreaks.

Then he came here as UK-Boss and was poaching members big time.

Dude looks like a tweaker big time. Reminds me of how many of the biker gangs look that are all strung out on speed.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

guys be carefull what you say on the open board anyone can read it...


----------



## Caymen (Aug 2, 2006)

PScarbs right guys and nothing good will come from doing anything to anybody.

Forget him..he's not worth doing time for, bodybuilding takes enough sh1t as it is without bringing any negativity by doing anything to him.

weve all got family's or people to care about so dont throw this away because of him.

Theres enough people slagging him off on other boards to make sure he never shows his face in our community ever again.

Everything that has happend to me i am putting behind me and moving on, i only came here to clear my name of any wrong doing.

Ive removed my posts because i have explained myself to the people that asked questions i had answers to, no need for them to be here anymore so there gone.

The last thing we need is unwanted attention from the law, so lets move on be thankfull for what we have and concentrate on what we love .....and thats bodybuilding and our family's!.

lol i know i sound soft as f*ck and no im not doing PCT :laugh:

Ive just had enough of the stress and worry.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Caymen said:


> PScarbs right guys and nothing good will come from doing anything to anybody.
> 
> *Forget him..he's not worth doing time for, bodybuilding takes enough sh1t as it is without bringing any negativity by doing anything to him.*
> 
> ...


in your opinion mate....The guy has done nothing to me so in all honesty I'm not bothered as I wouldn't be stupid enough to send out money to someone I'm unsure of. However other people may feel like the cnut needs a good hiding and tbh I agree with 'em..As stated earlier, I know he ripped one guy (a friend of mine as it goes) tot he tune of 20k....now in any other walk of life you wouldn't get away with this, ffs I know people who'll hospitilise and do serious damage for 10k, so for someone to think tyhey can rob 20k and get no comeback is very foolish....

What goes aroud comes around, and I hope he gets fcukin smashed into little bits.....fcukin scumbag


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Caymen said:


> lol i know i sound soft as f*ck and no im not doing PCT :laugh:
> 
> Ive just had enough of the stress and worry.


not at all mate you have a family to think about and this fukcing pr1ck is not worth it....

i agree with Robsta that he deserves to be sorted and i am sure he will be, i just want the members to be careful what they threaten on a open board


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

caymen is one of the good guys straight as a die and he didnt deserve what this guy has done and to put his family at risk is unfogivable . lets hope thats the end of it for caymen .


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

juicemasterdk said:


> I am the Powerrangers guy. I would do Anything to find Phil Ryan if possible..


I'll keep an eye on this and email you if I hear anything mate.....

:thumbup1:


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

caymen ...fair play to you mate, you have a great site with some great info, keep up the good work fella


----------



## testo (Dec 7, 2008)

has anyone found this guy?

any updated info on him please


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=354363

Bump for this f*ckers pics^^^^^^^^^^

must be so **** to get scammed by scum like this

good luck on the hunt

N


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

newdur said:


> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=354363
> 
> Bump for this f*ckers pics^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> ...


Haaa haaaa, I called him a scammer on that site..............that should get some attention............lol


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

hes now banned from that site


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

This is turning into a bigger thing than i thought! I hope Mr Ryan will be reading all this! WE WILL FIND YOU!!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

She-Ra said:


> This is turning into a bigger thing than i thought! I hope Mr Ryan will be reading all this! *WE WILL FIND YOU*!!


Every site that needs to know about this guy is aware...These are the post Paul is talking about, we don't need this on this board...


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

cellaratt said:


> Every site that needs to know about this guy is aware...These are the post Paul is talking about, we don't need this on this board...


 I hear you Cellarat,

I did not make any threats with what i wrote earlier. This guy is hated and i was mearly stating a fact!! :whistling:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

«Fatman« said:


> hes now banned from that site


Oh, that is too funny, I bet I saved someone some money.....lol

Haaaa haaaaa

That was my good deed for the day...


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Sad, I remember this dude from musclefreaks.
> 
> Then he came here as UK-Boss and was poaching members big time.
> 
> Dude looks like a tweaker big time. Reminds me of how many of the biker gangs look that are all strung out on speed.


He also used to post on here under another name and then his wife made some post about him being taken ill etc.. and then came back as UK-Boss some time later.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Here he is as Devilsquest of UK-M

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/15056-truth.html


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Harry said:


> Here he is as Devilsquest of UK-M
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/15056-truth.html


Oh sweet, thanks Harry, I just gave him the liberty of a ban from this site too....lol

What are the odds, two boards in two days? :lol: :thumb:

No sense in him PMing any of the members here.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Just read that thread, Luke was like Kevin and Perry (teenager with angst) :lol: :lol:

So this is the guy who's scammed everyone, he wasn't actually sick and he'd just pretended to be his wife as a smoke screen:confused1:

This was over 2 years ago so what happened??

Hacks have you still got that copy of Brawn:laugh:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Hacks have you still got that copy of Brawn:laugh:


Yep, you have my e-mail right?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Yep, you have my e-mail right?


Not sure I have Scott, will have a butchers and PM mine if I haven't mate:beer:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Not sure I have Scott, will have a butchers and PM mine if I haven't mate:beer:


[email protected]

I will make it easy on you.....

I have some e-books if you like too...lol


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey guys, i know sombody that may be able to track this guy down for you.

drop me a mail and ill put you in touch


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

«Fatman« said:


> hes now banned from that site





hackskii said:


> Oh, that is too funny, I bet I saved someone some money.....lol
> 
> Haaaa haaaaa
> 
> That was my good deed for the day...


The bad news gents is he was already banned from that site and had been for a while, he's banned on a number of sites


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tall said:


> The bad news gents is he was already banned from that site and had been for a while, he's banned on a number of sites


He was not banned yesterday before I posted what I posted on that board.

I am a member on that board so I thought Id give the dudes a heads up.

After my post he was banned.


----------



## nolotil (Oct 18, 2004)

I would imagine he is lurking around under another name?.


----------



## Moray Muscle (Jan 10, 2005)

banned him from my forum about 3 x and hes banned from rippedglutes 2 x aswell

just a ****ing fud


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Oh sweet, thanks Harry, I just gave him the liberty of a ban from this site too....lol
> 
> What are the odds, two boards in two days? :lol: :thumb:
> 
> No sense in him PMing any of the members here.


we banned him from rippedglutes too but when the new board was mad he was allowed back on as i recall.... am away to rectify this.... thanks Scott.... xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Moray Muscle said:


> banned him from my forum about 3 x and hes banned from rippedglutes 2 x aswell
> 
> just a ****ing fud


haha DM.... posted exact same time as you lol...


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

banned again from RG.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

So to cap it all off..

PHIL RYAN is also known as Terrence J Cook with nat west bank and Shaun Brown with WU.

propept, ukboss, devilsomething? on internet and tradekey=propept.

His address is..

16 Searby Road

S****horpe

Lincolnshire

DN17 2JT

he has stolen thousands of pounds off the bodybuilding fraterinity who trusted him.

He looks like this..


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Looking at the size of him it will take a few blokes to sort him out. :lol:


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

he looks like he just strolled out the blue oyster bar

wheres ya leather cap n0b jockey

N


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

:whistling:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

lol reps


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

lol.... wouldn't have thought posting your photo up would be the bightest plan when youre planning on ripping people off


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

Was that the man in question himself????^^^^^^


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

He dont look that tough to me.


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

come on guys!!!

what happend to the iambeast post rant?

lol scott

N


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

newdur said:


> Was that the man in question himself????^^^^^^


was - didnt last long....


----------



## Ripp3d (Aug 31, 2006)

newdur said:


> Was that the man in question himself????^^^^^^


Wheres his post gone? Looks like he's made a quick post and then deleted it!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

He was banned.

There is another one that is iammassive, or another name similar.

He probably should not post if he was smart, I found out his e-mail address, his internet service provider, and the other username he used.

One can do alot with this kind of information.


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

to be honest in his profile pic he looks camp as f$£k with his dyed black hair


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Terrence J Cook

We got a new member named Terrence J Cook, that has the same IP as IamAbeast, IamMASSIVE.

This is gonna get interesting.


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

iambeast's profile pic

its small but i think the tats match with the other pics of his

N


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

newdur said:


> iambeast's profile pic
> 
> its small but i think the tats match with the other pics of his
> 
> N


That defo is not him.

But, he would be a fool to put his pic up when so many are looking for him.


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

lol, devilsquest was a member of musclechat.co.uk when i was a mod in the beginning of it. He's bad news big time. Sorry for those that got hit. Im sure its him that nearly died from abuse of crap. He may still be on medication for stuff it was that bad. Maybe medical checks will lead you to him. If you know someone with access.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Terrence J Cook
> 
> *We got a new member named **Terrence J Cook**, that has the same IP as IamAbeast, IamMASSIVE.*
> 
> *This is gonna get interesting.*


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Terrance has 6 views on his profile from the very same day he joined.................lol


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

sorry 3 of those are mine...


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

and 1 was me. lol


----------



## nolotil (Oct 18, 2004)

Is now operating as global labs.

[email protected]


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

hackskii said:


> He was not banned yesterday before I posted what I posted on that board.
> 
> I am a member on that board so I thought Id give the dudes a heads up.
> 
> After my post he was banned.


I swear when I read that thread a few weeks back he had been banned...? He's not been on that site since Aug or something...?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tall said:


> I swear when I read that thread a few weeks back he had been banned...? He's not been on that site since Aug or something...?


Yah, not being on a site is not indication of when he was banned.

Seriously I was quite flattered that he was banned after I posted what I did.

I did that to give them a heads up.

No sense in me calling him a scammer if he was already banned right?

Dude will show up again, it is his nature.

Dear Phil, all your IP addresses are logged, all your e-mail sign up names are logged, all your ISP information is logged, if you threaten, try to intimidate anyone on this board, I will personally give all your information to people that will find you.

Now sir, go crawl under the rock you came out of.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Yah, not being on a site is not indication of when he was banned.
> 
> Seriously I was quite flattered that he was banned after I posted what I did.
> 
> ...


Lol no I thought it said banned under his name a few weeks ago.

Then again he has posted his pics and the same story on a number of posts so it all merges into one thread :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Yah, not being on a site is not indication of when he was banned.
> 
> Seriously I was quite flattered that he was banned after I posted what I did.
> 
> ...


Do you reckon theres a chance that the photos he posted are of someone else to try throw people off? I just find it very hard to believe that someone doing this stuff would actually post his pictures up.....?


----------



## nolotil (Oct 18, 2004)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Do you reckon theres a chance that the photos he posted are of someone else to try throw people off? I just find it very hard to believe that someone doing this stuff would actually post his pictures up.....?


Thats a good point Zara, maybe Caymen can tell us?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, it is the same dude that devilsquest posted, although the other pictures from the other site he has put on alot more size.

Same dude, same jacked teeth, so yah, those bald ones with the tatoo's, absolutly it is him.

I think by now he would cover his tracks as something he isnt, this dude will thrive on deception.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Hope you all find the cont and put him in hospital. Fingers crossed for you.

Isn't it bizarre how for some people it's difficult to avoid gear yet for others the only option is buy over the net? - Edit, sorry what I mean is isn't it bloody sh*t that the law makes it so difficult to obtain them unless you know someone.


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Yah, not being on a site is not indication of when he was banned.
> 
> Seriously I was quite flattered that he was banned after I posted what I did.
> 
> ...


Amen to that hackskii

N


----------



## sixxx (Sep 9, 2007)

defdaz said:


> Hope you all find the cont and put him in hospital. Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Isn't it bizarre how for some people it's difficult to avoid gear yet for others the only option is buy over the net? - Edit, sorry what I mean is isn't it bloody sh*t that the law makes it so difficult to obtain them unless you know someone.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Ah right, thanks and sorry sixxx.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

His story on rippedglutes about gear use putting him in a wheelchair.....

http://s2.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=160972&threadid=1923652


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I don't think it will be gear use that puts him in a wheelchair next time...lmao


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Robsta said:


> I don't think it will be gear use that puts him in a wheelchair next time...lmao


lol:lol:


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> His story on rippedglutes about gear use putting him in a wheelchair.....
> 
> http://s2.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=160972&threadid=1923652


I cant read it :huh:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I can, just did.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Why dont we just post his IP address and then someone can ping the address? It will tell you exactly where he is and all these people can go there and politly ask for they're money back...

LMAO


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

hackskii said:


> I can, just did.


Well dont keep it to yourself Scott :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Robbyg said:


> I cant read it :huh:


Yeah most of rippedglutes can only be read by members.... we like our privacy 

Just have to register mate...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah Register......lol


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lol this is an interesting thread. how long has this guy been around for :/ would of thought someone would find him by now, track IPs etc


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

MaxMuscle said:


> Why dont we just post his IP address and then someone can ping the address? It will tell you exactly where he is and all these people can go there and politly ask for they're money back...
> 
> LMAO


Think that might be illegal


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

yeah robbyg register ha ha

xx


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

here phils story for all the ratbags thats not registered on my site ha ha

This is a true and hard to tell story but if it help's just one person then it has been worth while writing.

By UKBoss of www.uk-steroids.co.uk

--------------------------------------------------------------------

A few member's may have heard some storys or rumors about why i have been offline for the past 2 years?

Well, although this tale is long and hard to write, I felt that it was worth sharing if only to serve as a warning to anyone new to AAS.

I have trained on and of for most of my life,but just over 2 years ago I got into steroids in a big way, I had dabbled in the past, so wasnt completely new to them but this was the first time I had used so much.

Well the everything started out great - the results came in thick and fast and the more I got the more I wanted! So to keep chasing more and more gains, I kept on adding more substances and continuing to keep the cycle going.

I appeared to have no side affect's at all which did seem strange to me and a few other's too but that was nothing to be concerned about I thought....

8 months had passed and I figured I had best come off this mad cycle, as you would expect - I was quite worried about coming off for many reasons but mostly due to the fact I felt I was now suffering from the old bodybuilders "body dismorfia" syndrome.

Before my cycle my body weight was always the same give or take a few pounds 185lbs, not great when you take into account my height of 6'3 and my bodyfat level was always very low no matter what I ate, and beleve me I was eating utter crap then too.

By the time I came to deciding to come off, my weight was up to 225lbs and a very low bodyfat too, so not to bad but for the amount of gear I'd used maybe not too good either, I kept thinking - 'just another week or so' and this is where the worry was coming from!

So off I came and at first, all seemed fine untill one day when for no reason I started to argue with my partner, I knew I had to stop but for some reason I just couldn't! Anyway she and the kids went to stay with a freind for a few days and I was left home alone.

Now from this point onwards, my memory is not to good..

The best way I can describe it is like being stuck in some kind of nightmare where its like something out of a freaky movie - up until I awaken with my mother stood over me and then fading into blackness.

I came around a few days later with no idea what had happerned but I was plugged into machines and had tubes coming out of everywhere!

Well once I was more conscious it was explained to me what had happened..

It turns out I was found out cold on the floor after taking what the doctors described as a massive dose of pain killers and I had been in a coma for a few weeks!

At this point, I was also told that in that time, I had to be resussed 3 times and by all rights I should of died!!

In fact my family were told to say their goodbyes at one point as they felt that from the amount of painkillers I had taken and the amount of time before I was discovered that it would be impossible to save me!

After some recovery time I had to try to move about but I could not even stand up let alone walk and my bodyweight was over 310 lbs at this point.

Now the long road to recovery starts..

At the same time tests were run and it was found that I was suffering from the highest level of bi-polar that had gone untreated for all my life.

The only reason I am still here to tell this to you all is the fact my conditioning, size and the amout of AAS in me saved my life.

So I am now back to 100% with my bi-polar under control, and I think a better understanding of both myself and AAS and with some experience of what can happen if you lose control.

I felt that it was important to share this with everyone to show you what can happen if you jump in too deep too fast and to share my experience of just that, and to show that when some show concern at the new guys who want it all now without worry about the consequences - that sometimes they can be much greater than a few spots and a bald head and can affect you, your family and all those around you that care about you.

After 2 years, I now feel that I am in a position to try running some more normal, sensible cycles with my mind soley concentrating on correct diet, training and supplementation and not the gear... and I'm willing to bet that this approach will bring about the same.. if not better results than last time and without all of the pain and suffering that went along with it.

So for all those newbies who can't make the gains you want and think AAS is the answer, please think long and hard before jumping in head first as the chances are with the right diet, training and proper suppliements and plenty of rest you could get far more results naturally than you would think.

If you do want to go ahead with AAS use then all I can say, is ask all the questions you like and even if you dont completely like the answer you're getting please still try to take it in as we are all here to help you to get it right and to stay safe.

Myself and the members who give advice have all been in the same situation as you and maybe we have even gone onto AAS to soon,but you will find we have learned alot in the years we have been into bodybuilding and with out experience and knowledge we can make sure you get it right and safely first time out.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

avril said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Now from this point onwards, *my memory is not to good*..
> 
> .


yeah like he forgot to post the goods when paid the money......


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

More like i have been away spending all your cash suckers and now im skint i back for more


----------



## sixxx (Sep 9, 2007)

2 questions....1,what has the aas got to do with him taking an overdose of pain pills?

2,how did his weight go from 225lbs to 310 whilst in a coma? utter bollox if you ask me.


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Thats the miracle of medicine mate lmao Pure crap mate


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, i guess all that got ripped off should feel better knowing that you paid for his addiction to pain killers and his hospital bills. Probably time to give him more hospital bills. Thats great karma though


----------



## sixxx (Sep 9, 2007)

i hope he has a supply of those pain pills he may be needing them!!


----------



## samurai (Dec 29, 2008)

***************


----------



## testo (Dec 7, 2008)

this fella is the biggest piece of s h i t in the uk ,he has fuked over many many people and is still at it .

needs to be stoped asap.

any updates on him fellas?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

what a cu.nt! I haven't been scammed but i still wanna kick his @rse lol!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

samurai said:


> Im surprised he hasn't been tracked yet.....





testo said:


> this fella is the biggest piece of s h i t in the uk ,he has fuked over many many people and is still at it .
> 
> needs to be stoped asap.
> 
> any updates on him fellas?


Err, even if he had been found...i don't think anyone is daft enough to post here about it....legal action and all......no one wants to go to jail for a piece of sh!t gettin whats coming to him.......and if anyone WAS planning on sharing with the rest of us, well don't, for your own sake! If you still feel the need, do not incriminate yourself, use: "i HEARD that such and such happened, i don't know who is responsible......' etc. Be VERY careful about what you post online, forums and such are being used more often in court cases......and can go along way to landing someone in jail.



LloydOfGrimsby said:


> what a cu.nt! I haven't been scammed but i still wanna kick his @rse lol!


Agree, i hate thieving scummy baskets....i'm sure he will get his comeuppance.....if he hasn't already......


----------



## nolotil (Oct 18, 2004)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Err, even if he had been found...i don't think anyone is daft enough to post here about it....legal action and all......no one wants to go to jail for a piece of sh!t gettin whats coming to him.......and if anyone WAS planning on sharing with the rest of us, well don't, for your own sake! If you still feel the need, do not incriminate yourself, use: "i HEARD that such and such happened, i don't know who is responsible......' etc. Be VERY careful about what you post online, forums and such are being used more often in court cases......and can go along way to landing someone in jail.
> 
> Agree, i hate thieving scummy baskets....i'm sure he will get his comeuppance.....if he hasn't already......


Cant this be made as a sticky?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

why????


----------



## samurai (Dec 29, 2008)

So, Globallabs who are you?????????

I think I know!


----------



## samurai (Dec 29, 2008)

Where did the above post from "globallabs" go to??


----------



## nolotil (Oct 18, 2004)

samurai said:


> Where did the above post from "globallabs" go to??


I am sure I read a post from globallabs earlier as well!. What happened to it?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

it got removed cos the guy is a prat and said "I'm a gh source, email me for info"...fcukin muppet....if this thread taught you people anything, it taught you not to email people who are saying they're a source, and especially those whose grammar is fcukin like a 4 yr olds...


----------



## nolotil (Oct 18, 2004)

Robsta said:


> it got removed cos the guy is a prat and said "I'm a gh source, email me for info"...fcukin muppet....if this thread teached you people anything, it teached you not to email people who are saying they're a source, and especially those whose grammar is fcukin like a 4 yr olds...


Very true, I did notice his spelling etc. Came across as he was a major player.......... but a very dumb one at that.

All I can say is STAY AWAY from these trade sites that these guys hang around on.


----------



## clubraver28 (Feb 6, 2008)

poor grammer and named himself *globallabs* hhmmm wonder who that was!......PHILIP himself maybe??? .......t*at


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

I know his address from another forum


----------



## sixxx (Sep 9, 2007)

hope im not breaking any rules here if so ill apoligise in advance!

**MOD EDIT** of course your breaking rules by posting up a link to a source website....

i see he goes by the name simon brown? beware anyone who comes across this site.


----------



## nolotil (Oct 18, 2004)

Any updates?


----------



## sixxx (Sep 9, 2007)

so is the real propept back in business?


----------



## sixxx (Sep 9, 2007)

just recieved an email of someone who says he has been in contact with propept yesterday.

same email address as posted here,but says that this propept says he is the legit one not phil ryan pulling a scam!

he was told to ring this number 0770000000

and pay wu to shaun brown grimsby,luckly the guy saw this thread before he sent money,got suspicious when price list was in dollars not pounds.

so whats going on here?

**MOD EDIT** Do not post up web sites or mobile numbers


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

this is one of my favorite threads on here

its nice to see everyone pulling together to get rid of scum like this [email protected]

N


----------



## BARNY (Sep 4, 2005)

newdur said:


> this is one of my favorite threads on here
> 
> its nice to see everyone pulling together to get rid of scum like this [email protected]
> 
> N


 bump!!


----------



## nolotil (Oct 18, 2004)

sixxx said:


> just recieved an email of someone who says he has been in contact with propept yesterday.
> 
> same email address as posted here,but says that this propept says he is the legit one not phil ryan pulling a scam!
> 
> ...


So is propept really Phil Ryan??


----------



## nolotil (Oct 18, 2004)

But even worse it looks like Phil Ryan is still scamming then and hasnt been stopped.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

do you lot even know his real name ffs....


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

nolotil said:


> But even worse it looks like Phil Ryan is still scamming then and hasnt been stopped.


But hes ill through worry

I would seriously go to the ends of the earth to find this guy if id been ripped by him.

TBH there seems to be enough info floating around to find him quite easily


----------



## nolotil (Oct 18, 2004)

A picture of Phil saying hello to everyone he has scammed!


----------



## nolotil (Oct 18, 2004)

This is his current email

[email protected]

or how bout his wifes?

[email protected]


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

He will be found....He will be dealt with...


----------



## sixxx (Sep 9, 2007)

nolotil said:


> This is his current email
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


where is that pic from?


----------



## nolotil (Oct 18, 2004)

sixxx said:


> where is that pic from?


Facebook...


----------



## nolotil (Oct 18, 2004)

*Information*

Relationship Status:In a relationship with Lou Ryan

Birthday:08 November 1972

Hometown:S****horpe, United Kingdom

Religious Views: Keeper of Cerberus


----------



## dubzy (Aug 29, 2008)

Has anybody confirmed that the man in the photograph is the man that ripped everybody off. Just after reading all this, you gotta be seriously dumb to post your own picture for everyone to see. :confused1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

nolotil said:


> View attachment 22262
> 
> 
> A picture of Phil saying hello to everyone he has scammed!


Nice decor in the house there.

He looks like a classy guy.....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nice decor in the house there.
> 
> He looks like a classy guy.....


Ah Zar, always the one with the kindest of words.......lol

I thought the same thing:lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Just lure him in with a piece of bread. :whistling:

Nice muscular arms......not. Hey Devilquest, see you in September...lol


----------



## the hunter (Mar 13, 2009)

ok after reading this thread i contacted phil ryans wife,lou ryan and sent her the links to here .

here is what she had to say....

well i dont know who you are but there seems to be a hole load of rubbish going around?the man called samurai did not pay any money and only gave him one vial of something(10ml) his was hacked and alot of stuff went off which was all to do with the man samurai and the owner of phils old site (caymen) alot of money was lost on the site and everything lost due to the programer deleting everything and phil does not know anothe to off got the site back.im sorry so meny people are thinking all this but i swear this is a witch hunt and its being lead by samurai and his friend caymen(the owner of phils old site muscle freaks)and where this 20k came from i have no idea? as we have not ever seen that much in my entire life,and as to the people who have sent death threats to myself and my kids who have all been members of caymens site it is just not on and sick.im sick of all this and it looks like to meny small minded people are determand to cause myself and my kids harrasment and evern harm.i wish everyone who phil helpped in meny ways would step forward and say how much he goes out of his way to help who ever he can!

and im sad to see people on that thread who we thought were friends slagging him off?


----------



## the hunter (Mar 13, 2009)

and

well its a shame the owners of these sites like putting my kids and myself at risk with all this rubbish witch it is....i will seek legal advice and seek to have them remove MY details or have their sites shut down as all its doing is insighting people to attack MY home and risk some idiot killing myself and my kids.dam dumb and reckless actions all down to caymen and his friends trying to get one over on phil

now you can go back to these sites and tell them what i have said.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

the hunter said:


> ok after reading this thread i contacted phil ryans wife,lou ryan and sent her the links to here .
> 
> here is what she had to say....
> 
> ...





the hunter said:


> and
> 
> well its a shame the owners of these sites like putting my kids and myself at risk with all this rubbish witch it is....i will seek legal advice and seek to have them remove MY details or have their sites shut down as all its doing is insighting people to attack MY home and risk some idiot killing myself and my kids.dam dumb and reckless actions all down to caymen and his friends trying to get one over on phil
> 
> now you can go back to these sites and tell them what i have said.


 bump


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Well there seems to be a lot of people who have the hump with him...One of these people I personally know very well from Denmark, and I'm sure he'll tell you what it's over....And I'm sure as he'll tell you, it definitely is not forgotten....


----------



## BARNY (Sep 4, 2005)

This woman is full of CRAP!!! Phil Ryan is a scumbag conman. He has shafted countless people for literally tens of thousands of pounds and helped zero. She is probably him in disguise. After all, how many people has Phil Ryan pretended to be? Dont believe a word of it! The hunt is on and he will never ever be able to relax. People are wanting revenge and rightfully so, just a question of time...maybe 2 years from now!! who knows when his time is up?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I am sure that one of the thousands of people phil has helped will come to his aid in time of need.

Right?

Well, the line forms hereVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV

Don't rush, take your turns and stand up for Phil........Dont rush now, everybody stay calm and stand in line.

Wait your turn.

I know there is going to be a big rush of people any second.


----------



## the hunter (Mar 13, 2009)

^^^ lmfao if phil was as legit as his wife makes out then why the hell has he got around 20 diff email address,100,s of complants about him???

people dont just make this kind of thing up .

seems like he is in alot of trouble .


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

the hunter said:


> ok after reading this thread i contacted phil ryans wife,lou ryan and sent her the links to here .
> 
> here is what she had to say....
> 
> ...





the hunter said:


> and
> 
> well its a shame the owners of these sites like putting my kids and myself at risk with all this rubbish witch it is....i will seek legal advice and seek to have them remove MY details or have their sites shut down as all its doing is insighting people to attack MY home and risk some idiot killing myself and my kids.dam dumb and reckless actions all down to caymen and his friends trying to get one over on phil
> 
> now you can go back to these sites and tell them what i have said.





the hunter said:


> ^^^ lmfao if phil was as legit as his wife makes out then why the hell has he got around 20 diff email address,100,s of complants about him???
> 
> people dont just make this kind of thing up .
> 
> seems like he is in alot of trouble .


Welcome to the board...


----------



## the hunter (Mar 13, 2009)

thank you ......

i have been following this thread for a while now and thought i would see if i can do some digging on this matter .


----------



## Caymen (Aug 2, 2006)

These messages were written by phil, the spellings a dead give away!.

so phil is reading these posts then, ok phil read this and digest it.

ive provided emails, msn conversations, whitneses to hold my version up and you have nothing because your a liar mate.

lou/phil do you realise how angry i am writing this message, i have re written it many times, but you have the Gaul to blame me and others for one upmanship against phil?, i want nothing to do with you since you betrayed me and now try to blame me for your selfish theiving ways.

people have been scammed since you created this mess and the trial seems to come straight back to you!, is this some how my fault aswell!.

please.... its about time that you took responsibility for your own actions and not to try and pass them off on somebody else.

*
**What a **tangled web we** weave **when we practice to deceive*

Aint that the truth!.


----------



## samurai (Dec 29, 2008)

***********************


----------



## nolotil (Oct 18, 2004)

Any new updates?


----------



## the hunter (Mar 13, 2009)

well am sure this scum bag is still at it ,done alot of reserch on him and it seems he has takeen alot of people for alot of cash then he has the bare face cheek to blame other people,what a fuking tool this fella is .


----------



## D-TROPIN (May 13, 2008)

Just had some new texts come through on a new number trying to pull the same stunt on me again

i have the new mobile(not that it would be of any use as he has probably hundreds of numbers) if the mods want to know it or not as i am sure i cannot post it on the open forum

1.tells me he is from tradekey(used to use it before i got scammed)

2.sends me a few pictures of a box of growth and some anabolics

3.tells me that if i want to order i need to put money in his account or western union

4.when i called his bluff and said lets meet face to face he got all stroppy and said i was wasting his time ect

I have spoen to him before,he sounds like he constantly has a cold...kind of bunged up sound to his voice

calls himself simon brown,dom brown(uksteroids),asks for payments sent to shaun brown(propept),wayne cawley (propept)ect.bank account t j cook natwest(propept).

always saying "pal!" "fookin" this "fookin" that....and he cannot spell for sh*t...quite annoyingly so!.

whoever this guy his he isnt taking any notice of all of this...im not buying that he is phil ryan...sounds like a bit of a smoke screen(or maybe he actually is THAT STUPID!)

There has got to be a legal(ie fraud case) we can all put together on this guy!...if there is enough of a case the police would look deeper into a situation like this

after all we have done nothing illigal in buying gh so we have nothing to loose!

D


----------



## the hunter (Mar 13, 2009)

someone is scamming on a large scale and needs to be sorted out asap,i know for a fact phill ryan used shaun brown via w.u or money gram for payments.


----------



## nolotil (Oct 18, 2004)

D-TROPIN said:


> Just had some new texts come through on a new number trying to pull the same stunt on me again
> 
> i have the new mobile(not that it would be of any use as he has probably hundreds of numbers) if the mods want to know it or not as i am sure i cannot post it on the open forum
> 
> ...


Unreal that this guy is still at it!.

To be honest a fraud case is not really the way forward in my opinion...


----------



## D-TROPIN (May 13, 2008)

Think its some sort of gang working it

More than one person working for phil (or whoever)

I spoke to the latest one on the phone the other day and its a different person but they all seem to originate from up north!Grimsby,Manchester,Cheshire,S****horpe ect.

And they really ARENT Clever enough to cover their tracks....

they obviously keep the numbers of people that they have turned over and swap and try again with slightly different tactics but ultimately the same pattern...(this seems to be more specific to people who use trade sites or give out email addresses or contact details to them)

Just be very wary of somebody telling you to credit their account before having the goods in your hand!.

As soon as you send it the money its gone so be sure you have enough sh*t on them so you can find the little sh*t bags afterwards.


----------



## the hunter (Mar 13, 2009)

any updates fellas?


----------



## ukabx (Jul 30, 2009)

new update on the whereabouts of terence cook

i got scammed for £600 by the CNT, i just trusted him foolishly and put it in the bank account of, he pretended to be tradekey initially texting me including a mobile number of a "trusted seller" with 5000+ feedback, shaun brown ltd etc etc, i fell for it i know stupid as it sounds.. i put the money in the bank account...

yorkshire bank

name: C stokes

a/c no: 51908506

sort code : 050389

£600

after scammin me he tried contacting me from [email protected] with another number which rang me with a slightly different accent

and then today i get another email from [email protected]

anyway done a tracert on the ip and hes in wolverhampton emailing me... from propept, i want that £600 back so hope this helps guys..


----------



## ukabx (Jul 30, 2009)

or even more accurate! the MUG actually IS in Lincolshire as everyone presumes.... OMFG


----------



## ukabx (Jul 30, 2009)

anyone taken a trip to that searby road place yet, i might go up there and just see who enters and exits that address, and take it from there


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

surely with that latitude and longitude you can get his actual home address?


----------

